# Geophagus acting wierd...



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Woke up this morning, turned my light on, my Geophagus always sleeps on the bottom of the tank, then once the light goes on he usually gets up, its been about a half an hour now and hes still sitting on the bottom of the tank. He was perfectly fine yesterday. I did a water change Monday, its a 29 and I took out 10G, I do not know what the water parameters are. I am running an Aquaclear 110, and a 5G box filter for biological.. I love this fish more then anything. I would be heart broken if he dies...


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

just tested my water, everything is where it should be, ammonia is a little high.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

thenewseverum said:


> just tested my water, everything is where it should be, ammonia is a little high.


if the ammonia is high do another water change....


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

its a little high, not to the point of causing death. or sickness...


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

thenewseverum said:


> its a little high, not to the point of causing death. or sickness...


yeah but it need to be at 0 for your fish to be OK.... ammonia is bad for fish..


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

You can never get your ammonia to be 0, with the fish in the tank that's near impossible.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

thenewseverum said:


> You can never get your ammonia to be 0, with the fish in the tank that's near impossible.


ummm then why is mine... *r2 My ammonia level is 0?? - Yahoo!7 Answers


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

The test can read 0, but its simply impossible to keep it at 0 with a fully stocked aquarium.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

whats the actually level anything over .25 and you best take some fish out.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

I did another water change today, his condition isnt getting any better.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> whats the actually level anything over .25 and you best take some fish out.


I agree


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

thenewseverum said:


> I did another water change today, his condition isnt getting any better.


Your tank is overstock for a 29gallon....  if u did this u will be ok... 

29 Gallon Tank
1 -Geophagus Pelligrini
1 -Angelfish
1 -Bolivian Ram
2 -Congo Tetras
1 -L015 Candy Striped Pleco
3 -Silver Hatchets


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

congo tetras have no buisness being in a 29 gallon though.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Its all about "over stocking" I believe if the fish are happy and thriving it doesn't matter. A friend of mine had a 29 with 3 times the amount of fish and he never lost one. I asked the same question on MFK and the guy who also owns the same geophagus said at about 7 to 12 months, the males stop eating and die. So Looks to me that I am screwed.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

thenewseverum said:


> Its all about "over stocking" I believe if the fish are happy and thriving it doesn't matter. A friend of mine had a 29 with 3 times the amount of fish and he never lost one. I asked the same question on MFK and the guy who also owns the same geophagus said at about 7 to 12 months, the males stop eating and die. So Looks to me that I am screwed.


And yet your Geo is not.... *sh


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

thenewseverum said:


> I asked the same question on MFK and the guy who also owns the same geophagus said at about 7 to 12 months, the males stop eating and die. So Looks to me that I am screwed.


So you clearly didnt read my whole post. He was fine until the beginning of this week. Ive had his forever. He was saying thats just how Pelligrinis are.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

thenewseverum said:


> So you clearly didnt read my whole post. He was fine until the beginning of this week. Ive had his forever. He was saying thats just how Pelligrinis are.


ok mine was fine when i had one and i had him for a year... then i had to get rid of him.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Maybe you had a female.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

thenewseverum said:


> Maybe you had a female.


nope male...


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks nothing like mine. Red hump? Yellow? Are you sure we are talking about the same kind of fish? A lot of people get pellegrini and steindachneri confused.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

thenewseverum said:


> Looks nothing like mine. Red hump? Yellow? Are you sure we are talking about the same kind of fish? A lot of people get pellegrini and steindachneri confused.


yup mine and look's the same as the one on your YouTube video just a little bigger and not as white.. more red and yellow.. :fish5:


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Gotcha, Well you got lucky.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

thenewseverum said:


> Gotcha, Well you got lucky.


yeah lol


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

i fed him frozen worms, and he some what ate. So its a step a good direction. Hopefully.


----------

